# CDC now says you don't have to wipe down your groceries.



## CarolfromTX (May 21, 2020)

Dave and I stopped doing this a couple days ago. Turns out we were right. We've agreed we'll still wear masks for a while, and keep a bottle of hand sanitizer in the car, but we're done wiping down groceries. 
https://www.foxnews.com/health/cdc-...s-not-spread-easily-via-contaminated-surfaces


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2020)

I never did wipe down groceries - just handled them as I always have and kept my hands clean.  It's good that others will be released from this chore though.  Like @CarolfromTX, we wear masks while shopping and use hand sanitizer before getting back in the car.  We've been wearing gloves as well, but may dispense with that practice now.  

Maybe disinfecting wipes will reappear on grocery shelves soon.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 21, 2020)

I remain selective as to wiping things down. 

Goods destined for the pantry are stored-away as is... no wiping, however, I do wipe the glass milk bottles down, because we're handling those steadily.

Also wipe-down the counter tops after groceries are unpacked and put away.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 21, 2020)

I get a kick out of reports surrounding medical and health related info from the likes of those who oversee such.

Today, the CDC says... but tomorrow, the CDC says...

I just do my own thing and seldom take into consideration what news reports coming from the likes of health officials and organizations have to say. IMO, it's the same merry-go-round that comes from the likes of researchers looking in the causes of cancers and other serious diseases.

Today, such-and-such is good for us, tomorrow, however, such-and-such is bad for us, and next year this same time we'll be told again that such-and-such is good for us.

Until researchers know for a fact (with 100% certainty, one way or the other), I wish they'd all just shut up. 

So tiring to feel as though we're being played and toyed with like puppets all the time.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 21, 2020)

FYI:
Eggs are good for you 
I mean eggs are bad for you 
I meant eggs are good for you 
I really meant eggs are bad for you


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2020)

Well thank goodness because I forgot to wipe off my last grocery shop.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 21, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I get a kick out of reports surrounding medical and health related info from the likes of those who oversee such.
> 
> Today, the CDC says... but tomorrow, the CDC says...
> 
> ...


100% agree,was just thinking the same thing,give it a few days,it'll be something new...it's like throw it at the wall and see what sticks!


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

I've never bothered wiping down containers of groceries or anything else. I do wash all produce, but have always done that, nothing new about that practice. 

I went to Costco this morning. The store was pretty crowded. Everybody had masks on (required), otherwise it looked pretty much as usual. But one thing that was really funny was that the entire middle section of the store was taken up by row upon row of toilet paper!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 21, 2020)

Six months and nobody knows nothin'. This in the age of satellites and lightning fast communications. Maybe we would be better off if this happened before the invention of the telegraph.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 21, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> FYI:
> Eggs are good for you
> I mean eggs are bad for you
> I meant eggs are good for you
> I really meant eggs are bad for you


With the addition of... eggs are good for you only in moderation.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 21, 2020)

I quit wiping down groceries after the first couple of times.  I have also never wiped down packages, mail, or anything else delivered to my house.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I never did wipe down groceries - just handled them as I always have and kept my hands clean.  It's good that others will be released from this chore though.  Like @CarolfromTX, we wear masks while shopping and use hand sanitizer before getting back in the car.  We've been wearing gloves as well, but may dispense with that practice now.
> 
> Maybe disinfecting wipes will reappear on grocery shelves soon.


 we did exactly the same thing. We wear masks and gloves and have the sanitiser when we get back to the car as well as having sanitised the trolley... but it was taking so long to clean everything down when we got back with 2 weeks worth of shopping we stopped doing it...


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I quit wiping down groceries after the first couple of times.  I have also never wiped down packages, mail, or anything else delivered to my house.


 I don't wipe the packages down,, but I do put them out back for a while in the sun  before opening with gloves on tipping out the inner package, and throwing the cardboard away in the Black bin not the recycle... 

Today we had 3 deliveries, none were wiped down..  but they were taken straight out the back to sit all day until we opened them..


----------



## C'est Moi (May 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I don't wipe the packages down,, *but I do put them out back for a while in the sun*  before opening with gloves on tipping out the inner package, and throwing the cardboard away in the Black bin not the recycle...
> 
> Today we had 3 deliveries, none were wiped down..  but they were taken straight out the back to sit all day until we opened them..


Yeah, I never did that, either.  I open the packages and toss the cardboard into the trash. Done.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Yeah, I never did that, either.  I open the packages and toss the cardboard into the trash. Done.


 I'd probably be tempted to do that if we hadn't already had covid-19... so I am a bit more cautious , don't know if we have immunity and we don't want that sucker again...


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

Holly, what's happening in England?  Has the incidence of the disease gone down?


----------



## MarciKS (May 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I don't wipe the packages down,, but I do put them out back for a while in the sun  before opening with gloves on tipping out the inner package, and throwing the cardboard away in the Black bin not the recycle...
> 
> Today we had 3 deliveries, none were wiped down..  but they were taken straight out the back to sit all day until we opened them..


I leave packages and mail sit overnight before I mess with them.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Holly, what's happening in England?  Has the incidence of the disease gone down?


yes, we've had no new cases  in London for the last 2 days... and  in my  area we've only had just 2 deaths since the start .. and they were old with existing illness

however, many  people are putting the horse before the cart... this from the North of England  today...







 traffic jams trying to get to the peak district...

Trash left behind by visitors in another place







..and angry locals in beauty spots taking their anger out on visitors cars.. 






https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rict-stay-away-beauty-spots-plagued-cars.html


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> FYI:
> Eggs are good for you
> I mean eggs are bad for you
> I meant eggs are good for you
> I really meant eggs are bad for you


I still think eggs are good for you when I'm not thinking they're bad for you


----------

